# Blade for rest



## Conucu (Mar 27, 2007)

What blade works best for my indoor rest, .010, .012, .008? Arrow weight is approx. 452gr.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Borderline 010 or 012, imo. Partially depends on whose blade, TT original SS, Cousins/Best, etc., etc., and what type of angle you have the blade mounted/set at.

>>------>


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

What he said. :shade:


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use the .008 blade før my 600 gr lots. Reo wilde does too . It yields a little more forgiveness


----------



## Conucu (Mar 27, 2007)

*Blade*

The blade I have is .010 and the angle is about 45deg. the type is "the Best" wide base. The reason for the question, is the blade almost appears to be holding memory, by that I mean it appears to have a slight bend. Thanks for the information. The rest is the Spot Hogg Premier. What would be the pro's and con's of shooting the Prongs that come with the rest?


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

0.012 blade


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://reowilde.com/www.reowilde.com/Questions.html


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Conucu said:


> What blade works best for my indoor rest, .010, .012, .008? Arrow weight is approx. 452gr.


try one of these .010 comes with .010 backer
width across the tips 1/4, 3/16, 5/32


----------



## COOL HAND (Jan 26, 2009)

I use a .10 with my 2315's with 200 grn piles. You will see quite a bit of bend in the blade when the arrow is at rest but at full draw most of the bend is gone.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

COOL HAND said:


> I use a .10 with my 2315's with 200 grn piles. You will see quite a bit of bend in the blade when the arrow is at rest but at full draw most of the bend is gone.[/QUOTE
> you really don't mean bend, you are referring to sag of the blade


----------

